# Hi All Humans & Meeces ALike :0)



## angelface69 (Jun 13, 2010)

Help!
I sent this to the forum administrator i thin before i realised i could post here! I dont doubt heir advice but the more help the better really! ............... I have two does, got them 4th July this year and I believe they were a couple months old ,maybe 3 when i got them... ( i was told sisters but im not sure!...very different colours features and sizes and persnalitiesTina is albino and Colina is black and white...they are my first mice, (Im 26) although ive had 3 hamsters and couple guineas, and I love them and handle them daily and feed them well, keep them occupied and clean and exercised and i give them mineral water with flower remedies in, but recently I believe Tina mouse bit Colina mouse on her face and its become very sore....im giving her drops from vet and its improving but every night for a few nights now ive heard fighting type squeaks and Im so unsure whether or not to split them up coz the rest of the time they are so loving towards each other! Also, Colina mouse is much more friendly towards me than Tina mouse, and Tina is also slightly larger.
They sleep together and snuggle and groom one another and wriggle over one another etc and call to each other if they're separated even a little while! Have you got any advice as a more experienced mouse carer than me?? I would appreciate any advice you have!
Thanks for your time,
Hannah Colina & Tina :0) x x x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You are sure they are both females?? Because mating squeaks can sound alot like fighting!


----------

